# Storm Vulcan 85 to 85B



## rgray (Jan 24, 2014)

I do a bit of automotive machining and have a Storm Vulcan "Head master 85" for machining cylinder heads. 
It does a beautiful job and I am very happy with it, but I would like to be able to surface engine blocks also.
There is a SV "Block master 85B" that appears to be the same machine but with a lift kit on it.
The big question for me is the measurement of the spacer.
I've looked at plenty of pictures and I'm guessing it is about 10".

Anybody that has one here, or knows of one they could measure for me?
Picture of red one is mine. Green one is an 85B web pic
CIMG2126.JPG
85b.jpg


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 24, 2014)

A 10" spacer may be close.

what I would do is figure out a fixture for holding the engine block.  Once that is done, mount a engine block and measure the height from the table to top of the EB.  You may have to try a couple of different EB's to get an average of heights.  Once that is done, compare measurements to the existing cutter height, mid/max., and the difference will be the height of spacers needed.  Ken


----------



## rgray (Jan 26, 2014)

I was hoping some one had an 85B in the corner and they could  walk over and tape measure the height adapter.


----------



## cjtoombs (Feb 12, 2014)

Can you do heads on the 85B?  You may be looking at getting some sort of spacer block to mount the heads on if it won't, otherwise you will loose your head surfacing ability as you gain block surfacing ability.


----------



## GK1918 (Feb 12, 2014)

My thoughts are, if you are going for a spacer, I would base it on an inline overhead 6 cyl. normally will be the tallest, L head 6 will be a little shorter
and of course V8's are the shortest.  So I would  shoot for the tallest for a spacer or risor.  
just a thought,  sam


----------



## LEEQ (Feb 12, 2014)

If no one has one, you might contact the manufacturer.


----------

